# It's good to be Da King!



## PKinetics (Apr 22, 2009)

Here is an opportunity to have a glimpse at "how the other half lives". My former company was tasked to design a theater for a Villa at the Palmilla luxury resort in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico. The resort is very popular with the Hollywood folks. In fact, the first reservation of the Villa was from a well known director. It was completed and commissioned in December of last year. 

Keep in mind that the photos at the following link are just the single Villa in question along with its privat grounds and not the rest of the resort. If after seeing the photos you decide you must stay there, I understand that the rate is a very reasonable $12,000 per night. :bigsmile: That is complete with Staff, of course!

http://www.rbdg.com/projectpix/palmilla/

My partner Russ Berger took the photos and I think you will agree he is an outstanding photographer as well as knowing a thing or two about architecture and acoustics. If you are only interested in the theater, it is in the last 8 or so photos. I'm the none-too-svelte fellow in the black shirt with arms crossed in one of the photos by the pool.

The major pieces of installed equipment are as follows:

Christie Digital 3 chip DLP Projector (I don't recall the model number) w/ISCO Anamorphic Lens

Screen Research 2.35:1 screen

Lexicon MC12 HD Processor

Genelec HT330 L, C, R Speakers

Genelec AW26 Surround and Rear Speakers (6)

Genelec HTS6 Subwoofers (2)

Symetrix SymNet 8X8 DSP Matrix for bass management, EQ and delay control

Kaleidescape media server

Custom Crestron Control System

Altel Systems did the technical install and did a flawless job.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

That's crazy to have in a place you are only going to stay in a few nights. I would love it, but that's like 2 months pay for one night. Just crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

brandonnash said:


> That's crazy to have in a place you are only going to stay in a few nights. I would love it, but that's like 2 months pay for one night. Just crazy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Uh, 2 months pay? :dizzy: Closer to my annual salary...


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, it closer to 3 months pay if that makes you feel better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

brandonnash said:


> Well, it closer to 3 months pay if that makes you feel better.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HaHa-no I hope you're well compensated for the work you do: I'm working on changing mine:bigsmile:

I hardly noticed the HT (surely as was intended)-more interested in the beautiful grounds/sights


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

The HT was interesting...it was all recessed, so ya couldn't see anything. Good for people who like it like that. But me? I love to show it off, and have them goo and gaa over it 

But man that site was unbelievable. Total shock of how pristine it was, and the upscaled qualities it held.


----------

